# British Elections 2015



## Spencer100 (16 Apr 2015)

Anyone following the British Elections

I enjoy this forums take on world news and current events.  I find the posting more informed and balanced that other places.

Just looking for everyone's take the elections.  

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/general-election-2015/

UKIP promises are the best for the Armed Forces, but they just promises of a third (or fourth) party.


----------



## observor 69 (1 May 2015)

The Sky News General Affection Song   ;D

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyISprZphtM&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop


----------



## Kirkhill (1 May 2015)

Baden Guy said:
			
		

> The Sky News General Affection Song   ;D
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KyISprZphtM&feature=youtu.be&app=desktop



Brill!!  ;D


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 May 2015)

Watching the British elections - and politics in general over the past 10 years - has made me appreciate our system far more....


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (2 May 2015)

Another interesting site

http://may2015.com/category/seat-calculator/


----------

